# My New XD-40



## LSUFAN (Feb 18, 2008)

My new XD:










I'm new around here and thought I would say hello.

It came down to the Glock 23 and the XD-40 4". I did some research and shopping around and liked the XD the best.

This is my first handgun. I have not fired a gun since I use to go hunting with my father as a child. I can't wait to get to the range and get some practice in.


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

I have one just like it. Sweet shooting! Enjoy and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Frist welcome from down in the swamp. Well I think you made a wise choice and I think you will be pleased with it. Let us know how you like it and good luck.:smt033


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

Being the biased opinionated old fool that I am, I think you made a very wise purchase. I had an XD9 SC and foolishly traded it for something smaller, but I made ammends and got an XD40 SC. I will never sell or trade this gun. If I could only have one gun, it would be the XD, it's that good. Welcome to the XD club. :smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

First, welcome to a GREAT forum. Nice purchase as I just got a XD9 service 

-Jeff-


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

That gun looks familiar. Hmmm. Oh yeah, I've got the exact same thing! Good choice! :smt023


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Save your nickels for the XD40SC or XD9SC (my preference).

Once you own one... it's HARD not to buy two. Besides... all the same holsters, mags, cleaning tools, trigger, sights... etc, etc, etc.

I own the XD9SC, and the XD45 Service (at the Springer Custom Shop... tick, tock, tick, tock...). I'm suffering from withdrawl...

JW


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Jeff's right. I know I'm saving up for my XD9SC right now. XD's are like wolves, they like to live in packs. :mrgreen:


----------



## longtooth (Feb 24, 2008)

Welcome to the board & I think you made the right choice. I like the XD much better.


----------



## LSUFAN (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome guys. I'll be going to the range next weekend. I was really into the sub compacts at first but decided to go with something larger to start with. I wanted something comfortable in my hand. 

I could use some ammo and holster advice. What should I use at the range? What should I use for personal protection at home? Is there a good site for a cheap(non leather) holster? Something custom made to the size of the 4" XD-40.


----------

